# Brother HL-1430 not working with cups



## lbol (May 29, 2010)

I have configured an Brother HL-1430 printer in cups using the USB interface. When I send a print job the cups backend /usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/usb gets started and runs in an infinite loop eating up almost 100 percent of the CPU. At the same time the printers gets activated (the printer's internal motor starts) but nothing is printed.

I am using cups-1.4.3 on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 

When installing cups I followed the instructions in /usr/ports/print/cups-base/pkg-plist

Any idea have to solve the issue is highly appreciated.


----------



## tingo (May 30, 2010)

As usual, please check openprinting.org first:
http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-HL-1430
For your printer, cups alone won't cut it. You need the hl1250 driver as well (yes, this implies that ghostscript is needed).


----------



## lbol (May 30, 2010)

ghostscript and foomatic-filters are installed. The .ppd file is there.
I should probably mention that I can use the printer with plain old lpd.


----------

